# EXTERIOR FRONT



## arnoldee (Sep 17, 2004)

We are in the possession of buying a 21RS 2005, to be pulled with a Nissan Titan.
We were driving around a camp ground the other evening, and there was a 
26' Outback. The one thing that kind of disturbed us was, the front exterior
(hitch end). The fiberglass looked wavy not real smooth, this is when you looked
across the slopping front. Has anyone had this problem? Does this happen in
time or what ??? Thanks Dee


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've had no problems with the propane covers, but some others here have, I assume that is the part you are talking about, or did you mean the actual front of the trailer? I can't say I've seen or heard of issues with the front of the trailers other than the propane covers.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I love your idea....towing an OUTBACK with a NISSAN TITAN. That's what I do!









As far as the fiberglass, mine has some flex to it, but it doesn't look wavy that I've noticed. Maybe it expands/contracts in the sun or various temps.

Good luck & welcome!


----------



## Jarrod (Jul 23, 2004)

I've noticed a little wave in the front of our 05 28BHS. It's not real noticeable so I assumed that it was normal. Just so I'm sure that we are talking about the same thing, it is the fiberglass front end of the trailer coach. Not the propane cover. I hope that is what you are asking. Anyways, it doesn't bother me. Just my thought. Jarrod


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The front panel is one piece of fibreglass that runs from the top of the trailer to the bottom. It's only attached at the top to the roof, to the frame at the bottom and on the sides. So a little waviness is to be expected because it is basically free floating in the middle and really nothing to be concerned about. Unless it's really wavy at the top, which would indicate a leak and delamination at the seam where the front panel joins the roof. That seam needs to be maintained to keep it watertight.

Mike


----------



## wapiti13 (Jan 27, 2004)

Our 28-RSS has the wave also. Didn't notice it for the first few months we owned it, but it's there now.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

No wave on our new 23RS. Smooth as can be.

Probably either a time factor or varies with each TT off the line. If you are concerned as to whether it is common on Outbacks, you can always go down to the dealer and look at all of the Outbacks on the lot. Of course, you might end up going home with one...

Brian


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

On my 2004 26RS, you can see a straigth "LINE" from side to side on the fiberglass at the 1/3 top where there is a small change in the curve of the structure. Also you can see some wave along the side in the middle part. But this is really minor and you must check carefully to see it.


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

[quote name='begood' date='Sep 22 2004, 07:34 AM']On my 2004 26RS, you can see a straigth "LINE" from side to side on the fiberglass at the 1/3 top where there is a small change in the curve of the structure. Also you can see some wave along the side in the middle part. But this is really minor and you must check carefully to see it

2005 28BHS same exact thing as begood.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

A little curvature on the front around the top 1/3, smooth the rest of the way around.


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

Mine is smooth as a baby's butt. But then again, it only came off the line a month ago. Good luck.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Has anyone had problems with scratches? Just the other day, I noticed some scratches due to the continous removal of the propane cover. I'll try buffing them out, but was wondering I am alone on this venture...

Jose


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Our 28BHS has some slight wavey-ness in the front fiberglass. Before we bought the unit I looked at a number of other trailers, some Outbacks, some other manufacturers. It appears to be a very common condition but doesn't seem to be either progressive or detrimental. I guess it is all in your eye. We are really happy with our TT but you have to decide what makes you happy. If you hate it too much, it will impact your enjoyment. Unless you are absolutely swimming in money, don't buy something that doesn't make you perfectly happy.

Just my two cents,

Reverie


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Well I'm going to have to chime in here for just a minute (I promise). Our 26 has a "bubble" on the "Northwest" section of the front panel. During the PNW rally, the guys determined that it might be a lamination problem and that it should definately go back to the dealer for it (and a few other things...







)

As for scratches-Yeah, I know them...I know about the one that my husband caused when backing into the parking spot beside the house. Apparently he got caught on the hinge of the fence door. I haven't gotten up the guts to actually look at it though. I think my DH pouting lip said it all for me. I guess that the bright side of this is that its on the "back" side (IE-where the tanks and stuff are). I don't think too many people look at that side...at least I hope not!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The front of my TT is smooth and flat no problems.

As for scratches this is what I did










Cheap and easy









Thor


----------



## Robsaunderseshore (Apr 5, 2006)

We have a brand new Outback 25 RSS. When I was washing it tonight I noticed a large bubble about a foot high and four foot long on the lower half of the front panel under the hitch light. There is no sign of water damage but it looks like it has delaminated. It is soft. We`are taking a 10 day trip next week and I will get it back to the dealer ASAP after we return. This sounds like a common issue on Keystone products. Any sugestions?


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thor said:


> The front of my TT is smooth and flat no problems.
> 
> As for scratches this is what I did
> 
> ...


Thor, I'm interested in your idea there, but I can't see it very well in the small pic. Is that just a piece of weatherstripping, or what is it?


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

Noticed 1 of 2 2006 models, 23RS's on dealer lot with about a foot square of so called "bubbling" on the bottom front curve. Dealer seemed to imply not too significant but could be fixed.


----------

